

I'm thinking of going full code-hipster and learning Tcl - alexwestin

 Has anyone created anything interesting in Tcl lately?
======
palmtcl
I would have to guess at what interests _you_ :-) but some _recent_ links I
found interesting -

\- VecTcl numerical package at
[http://auriocus.github.io/VecTcl/vectclab.html](http://auriocus.github.io/VecTcl/vectclab.html)

\- Tcl on Android at
[http://www.androwish.org/index.html/home](http://www.androwish.org/index.html/home)

\- Test automation at [http://caiusproject.com/](http://caiusproject.com/)

And most interesting to me, naturally, as the author :-)
[http://wits.magicsplat.com/screenshot.html](http://wits.magicsplat.com/screenshot.html)

------
YAYERKA
Tcl/Tk is an often overlooked tool to quickly test UI ideas.

Check out `[http://wiki.tcl.tk/'](http://wiki.tcl.tk/') (which has lot's of
good information).

Also learn some Tcl by reading the redis test suite here,

`[https://github.com/antirez/redis/tree/unstable/tests'](https://github.com/antirez/redis/tree/unstable/tests').

~~~
alexwestin
Thanks. I was wondering about the Tk implantation in terms of plotting and
charts.

------
networked
I'm working on static site generator written in Tcl that is nearing its 1.0
release. It aims to be featureful but self-contained and have reasonable
defaults to allow you to quickly start working on a new website. You can find
it at [https://github.com/tclssg/tclssg](https://github.com/tclssg/tclssg).

I've also written an Awk-like tool in Tcl that speaks SQL and has table joins
- [https://github.com/dbohdan/sqawk](https://github.com/dbohdan/sqawk).

------
b1twise
[http://www.rubylane.com/info/careers](http://www.rubylane.com/info/careers)

We'd love to hear from you if you're interested in coding for Naviserver and
have HTML/CSS/JS skills. We're working to launch www.rubylux.com now.

------
mpcjanssen
I just created a tool to walk a wsdl definition to create a single contained
xsd file for distribution to users of the wsdl. With Tcl the tool was done in
a couple of hours.

Edit: Also [http://caiusproject.com/](http://caiusproject.com/) looks very
interesting.

------
galfarragem
Recently I looked for a "TCLscript" targeting Javascript but I didn't find
anything (under development at least).

The only strong players that I recognise in this market are Coffeescript,
Typescript and Clojurescript. Probably there would be a market for "TCLscript"
also.

------
_pius
No, but Merry Christmas. :)

[http://philip.greenspun.com/tcl/](http://philip.greenspun.com/tcl/)

[http://philip.greenspun.com/panda/](http://philip.greenspun.com/panda/)

~~~
biomimic
Hal Abelson seems like an interesting guy (first link)

~~~
_pius
He is. I was fortunate enough to have him as an advisor in college.

------
biomimic
I've code algorithms for spellcheckers and text summarizers in Tcl. I've been
using it for proof-of-concept data science/AI/machine learning stuff for
years.

------
duncan_bayne
Wow, there's a blast from the past. A friend of mine (Jesse Liley) built a
cool device-mounting-thingy called MUT in Tcl a few years ago, for the Puppy
Linux distro.

------
cms07
I've done a good deal with Perl's Tkx library, which basically forces you to
understand Tcl, but I haven't used it beyond that.

------
zerohp
Digital designers still use it. I'd bet that most of the silicon in your
computer was designed with a lot of TCL involved.

